
Show HN: QuickReply – simplify your copy/paste experience in Chrome - maximzhukov_dev
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quickreply/enngmhjfhandgjeccahinpmjfmllklki
======
maximzhukov_dev
QuickReply features really simplify your life and business.

\- Annoyed by copy/paste the same text from time to time?

\- Tired of storing notes in files and sticky notes?

\- Want to personalize messages quickly?

As a creator, I am really proud to share with you this extension.

It helped me (and I hope it will help you) to solve these issues once and for
all.

